# Latest update on Galaxy S8



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

who the **** decided to do this **** to my phone, it was working just fine, now I gotta learn the whole **** thing all over again, he only thing that still works like it did before the last stupid******* update is wireless charging oh and the off button


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did it update to Android Pie 9 https://www.fossmint.com/android-9-0-pie-features/


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think so I just bookmarked that page so I can see what I have to learn to use my phone again


----------

